# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Nuevas normas para el servicio de venta en el Foro.

## Pulgas

Últimamente estamos observando la presencia de algunos usuarios que utilizan el foro únicamente para vender sus productos, sin implicarse en las conversaciones ni compartir opiniones.
Puesto que el subforo de ventas es un servicio de MagiaPotagia a disposición de los usuarios, desde elequipo de moderación hemos decidido redactar los requisitos para poder utilizar dicho servicio.
Las reglas básicas se resumen en los siguienters puntos:

Contabilizar un mínimo de 50 mensajes con contenido mágico dentro del foro.Tener una antigüedad mínima de tres meses en MagiaPotagia.Ser parte activa del foro, participando en las conversaciones y aportando comentarios con contenido mágico.El equipo de moderación del foro borrará o editará todos los mensajes de usuarios que no cumplan estos puntos.

----------

